
The Galaxy S10+ Will Be the Biggest Android Phone Ever (Report) - mspoonyg
https://www.tomsguide.com/us/galaxy-s10-plus-specs-release-date,news-27514.html
======
sschueller
They need to come down with the price. 1k+ is insane for a device that now is
obsolet in 1 year and has a battery sealed in that last maybe 1.5 years.

I am ok with sealed batteries if there was a good way to get it replaced. Some
of these official service centers (including apple) do awful work and your
phone will never be the same (and probably no longer IP68).

~~~
PurpleRamen
Street-Price will be far lower. Provider-Price will be even lower. I think the
1k is just a marketing-trick to make it seem more worth then it actually is.

------
nwah1
As an S9 user, I'm not happy with this phone and not looking forward to the
new one. I made the mistake of buying it because it had the best chipset and
latest bluetooth standard, but that can't make up for its flaws.

I really dislike the samsung bloatware that cannot be uninstalled. I don't
like that I can't update it using Android's project treble, because I have the
Snapdragon variant.

I don't like the dumb curved edges. The screen is already too big for my
taste. If they use the stupid notch from iPhone, I will hate it even more.

~~~
sschueller
There is no way Samsung will use a notch after all the ads they had making fun
of it (guy with a notch haircut). They would rather keep the bezel.

~~~
Tijdreiziger
There is no way Google will get rid of the headphone jack after all the ads
they had making fun of Apple for doing that.

~~~
bena
And I think this shows that the majority of consumers have absolutely no idea
about product development. Say whatever else you want about Apple's decision
to remove the headphone jack, but it was bold.

They got raked over the coals by the media, by consumers, by competitors. And
in the end, looks like they were right.

It reminds me a bit of Nintendo. Nintendo often makes decisions that people
say are bad. Motion controls won't work. The Wii is a stupid name. Link isn't
a cartoon. You can't make a decent handheld.

But they hit more often than they miss. And even some of their misses are just
too early. I mean, what is the Virtual Boy but a really rough Oculus Rift? The
WiiU wasn't enough different from the Wii, but it led the way to the Switch.
The Wind Waker turned out to be one of the better Zelda games.

You need to sometimes take those steps that no one else would in order to
advance the art.

~~~
ars
Apple is not right to remove the headphone jack. I, for example, am not buying
a new pixel phone specifically because they don't come with headphone jacks.

Don't confuse people not having any choice with people actually wanting not to
have the jack.

Same with the non-removable battery, it's not something I want, I just don't
have any choice.

~~~
magduf
>Same with the non-removable battery, it's not something I want, I just don't
have any choice.

Sure you do. The LG V20 has a removable battery.

~~~
ars
While the V20 seems like a nice phone, I don't want to have just a single
choice of phones, the battery is not the only thing I care about in a phone.

Also the LG V30 doesn't have a removable battery, so it seems like the V20 is
the last of an era.

~~~
magduf
>While the V20 seems like a nice phone, I don't want to have just a single
choice of phones, the battery is not the only thing I care about in a phone.

You can't have everything you want. If a replaceable battery is a big deal for
you, you pick a phone that has it, and deal with the drawbacks (which in this
phone is probably relatively poor battery life and a large size). And you get
a used phone if you have to: the V20 isn't very old. I have its predecessor,
the V10, and it works great.

>Also the LG V30 doesn't have a removable battery, so it seems like the V20 is
the last of an era.

Perhaps, but you can vote with your wallet. Don't buy the expensive, brand-new
phone that doesn't have the important feature you want. Stick with an older
phone that does.

------
glenneroo
Why is this releavant to HN? Other makers have had 7" or larger phones. This
reeks of blogspam. They can't even spell Iphone correctly:

> "similar to the iPhoen X."

~~~
O1111OOO
> Other makers have had 7" or larger phones.

There's also the movement toward 2:1 aspect ratios which limits some of the
advantages of a larger screen, especially in landscape.

I would love a 7" phone with a 16:10 aspect ratio - this is what I consider
big. This size will still comfortably fit in a back pocket.

Huawei had a pretty decent, 7", 16:10 mid-ranger, a few years back. I settled
for their 6.3" offering at the time (Ascend Mate 2 with 3 day battery life)
and bright/clear screen even in direct sunlight.

> This reeks of blogspam

I think there are quite a few fans of large phones. The title says _biggest_
ever (with a bait and switch caveat: for a flagship...). I was very excited
when I saw the headline. Disappointed when I saw it was "only" 6.44" and will
probably have the trendy 2:1 aspect ratio.

------
post_break
I don't understand why Samsung is doing this. Their Note line has always been
the biggest and baddest. Now they are throwing that out the window. People
were literally holding on to their time bomb Note 7's because that's how rabid
the fanbase to the Note line is. This seems like a misstep to me. Well that
and not updating the S9 security patches, I think they are still on February
compared to my S8 which is rocking June.

~~~
CompelTechnic
I don't have any number to justify this, but I could very well imagine that
Note sales dropped off a cliff after the battery issues. Brand management
would then be necessary.

The S10+ could be the spiritual successor to the Note, in all but name.

------
at-fates-hands
As someone who's been around the wireless industry in various areas for around
20 years, this makes me chuckle.

We started with the gigantic 3-watt phones, then went all the way down to the
tiny Motorola Vader, and then the iphone was released with a display of 3.5".
Now the industry is heading right back towards the size of those huge 3 watt
phones.

5.2" display is my cutoff. I hate feeling like I have a brick in my pockets
and trying to use anything bigger with one hand just doesn't work at all; and
I don't have Marques Brownlee hands either. I've had bigger phones, but the
usability issues have killed it for me.

~~~
bena
Which is why I got an iPhone SE. People at work were like "We can get you an 8
or an X" and I had to tell them, it's about the goddamn size of the phone.

I prefer a smaller phone and it's becoming increasingly difficult to get a
decent one.

------
tromp
There are many Android phones with 7" or bigger screens, such as the Huawei
Mediapad X1 from 2014. I applaud Samsung for redefining the notion of a big
phone with the original Note, but all later iterations of the Note have been
underwhelming in the size department.

------
xbmcuser
No it wont be as Galaxy X foldable phone is also coming out

